# Google Sketchup for Woodworkers on an IPAD



## Kevin Roskam (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey has anyone tried to design furniture etc on an IPAD? I just got one, and would like to design furniture, and read plans with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevin Roskam said:


> Ey has anyone tried to design furniture etc on an IPAD? I just got one, and would like to design furniture, and read plans with it. Any suggestions?


I just did a Yahoo search for "sketch up for ipad" and it looks like it's possible. I would like to find out more as I am posting this from my iPad.
Tom


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Would it work without a stylus? I'm trying to convince my boss to get a convertible laptop for field verifications that we can run CAD on but it would be impossible without a stylus...


----------



## Kevin Roskam (Aug 17, 2011)

I know that Apple, and Google are rivals so it probably can not be done easily. The IPAD will not run Flash, but I am not sure if Sketchup uses Flash. There is a specific version of Sketchup that is for Woodworking Applications. Does anyone have the definitive answer?


----------



## Kevin Roskam (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tried to download and install Sketchup to my IPAD but it will not install. I need a work around.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

the iPad OS (iOS) isn't the typical Apple OS. Unless Google releases a seperate version for it I don't think there is a workaround.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Currently there are a couple sketchup viewers for iPads but there isn't any work around, yet, for running a full sketchup on ipad. The most information I've found in one location is on the second page of the comments at the link below:

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/sketchup/thread?tid=05e96d007118748c&hl=en


----------



## Kevin Roskam (Aug 17, 2011)

*IPAD APP for Sketchup*

Thanks for the link. An App for the IPAD to even view Sketchup skp files would be a potential money maker.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it just me or did I get hoodwinked? I hate spam, though I must admit, this was a well conceived one, here.


----------

